# Buon Compleanno F4sT!!!!



## Elisa68

Tantissimi auguri per il tuo compleanno!!!!!

http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2057&stc=1&d=1133971193


----------



## winnie

mi associo!


----------



## F4sT

wow che gentili ^__^
grazie, mille gracie ^______^


----------



## ILT

Feliz cumpleaños F4st!!!!

Wishing you the best today and always, I post this message to contratulate you on this special day


----------



## F4sT

grazie mille I love Transtating
^_^


----------



## lsp

Enjoy your birthday and may your wishes come true!​


----------



## leenico

Buon Compleanno F4sT. So, are you still 19, or should it be 20 on your profile?


----------



## F4sT

hihihi
^_- thanks for the the wishes Leenico 
yeah i'm 19 now  hope to be 20 soon ihhihihi


----------



## Alfry

not that soon
wait, at least, 365 days 
auguri


----------

